# We have been adopted



## horsecollectertwo (Nov 29, 2012)

Long story very short, we found this kitty after an incident on the road. Brought her home as the only survivor, and guess who will be staying? We were getting ready to adopt anyway lol. She seems to be very close to 8 weeks old, very very thin under all the fur, but sweet as sweet gets, expecially considering what she went through when we found her. Anyone want to help name the little lucky lady?


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

She is beautiful. Congrats on the little ball of fluff.
What about Charlotte?
or Caya, Bliss, Dreama, Ebony, Gemma?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh! She's adorable! 

I like girls' names that are also boys' names (Charlee), so 

Teddi? (she looks like a fluffy little teddy bear)


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Very cute. Since 'Survivor' was a Destiny's Child song, I would name her Beyonce'.


----------



## sasasola (Apr 5, 2013)

You could also call her Destiny


----------



## horsecollectertwo (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you, yes she is very fluffy, though under the fluff is skin and bones at the moment. Working on that with frequent small meals of soft kitten food and KMR slurry, she really doesn't seem to know how to chew soft foods yet, thought she made some nibbling headway last night (yay!). She has the looonngest white eye whiskers, and long slightly curly regular whiskers. My daughter is pushing for Elsa LOL, I like Destiny that fits her and the situation really well, there is a whole long story that goes with finding her how and when we did, would fit her well. She is already a climber, getting up on anything that she can scale. and VERY vocal lol. You can't miss that she is there, has a set of very healthy lungs lol, and if she loses sight of us it is quickly heard as she searches the room. I'm going to make a list of our four favorites soon and we'll probably draw one out of a hat LOL. Husband wants to call her Lucky Lucy, but that is a gangsta name  Lucky Luciano. Probably pulling mommy veto on that one.


----------



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

No name suggestions, but she is so cute!


----------



## sasasola (Apr 5, 2013)

She is adorable! Thank you for rescuing her! I would love to hear your story...


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

She is sooo adorable! Here are a few names I thought of coming from famouus artists that have songs about surviving


How about Destiny? There is a song by Destiny's Child called Survivor....
Mariah Mariah Carey has a song called Hero

Miley Song called the climb


----------



## horsecollectertwo (Nov 29, 2012)

sasasola said:


> She is adorable! Thank you for rescuing her! I would love to hear your story...


I wouldn't mind sharing it again, but i did post it in another forum, it was deleted b/c it was a bit graphic of a situation. I agree, i didn't really think about how much it would cause a rant (i was just so worked up i wanted to cry in some sympathetic ears). But a very very shortened version is that she and her siblings were dumped in the middle of a busy road.


----------



## horsecollectertwo (Nov 29, 2012)

marie73 said:


> OMGosh! She's adorable!
> 
> I like girls' names that are also boys' names (Charlee), so
> 
> Teddi? (she looks like a fluffy little teddy bear)


I kinda like Charlie too. She seems like a Charlie, or Destiny . We are going to put suggestions into a bowl on Sat and let my six year old draw her name....let Destiny take its course . So far we have Destiny, Elsa, 
Lucky Lucy, Charlee, Willow (my moms vote).


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I happened to see your story before it was deleted. It was sad, but I'm glad at least this little one is ok and has found a good home. She's adorable. As for a name, given your description, I'd suggest Little Miss Chief.


----------



## ChaplainSD (Jan 12, 2015)

I like her color. Something about grey/blue cats are always so majestic. I would go with the name Misty.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

You called her a lucky lady - why not call her "Lucky Lady"?


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Definitly super cute, I would have taken him home also


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh my goodness what an adorable bundle. I didn't see the original story (kind of glad as got upset just by the dumping bit in the road) but Destiny seems a good choice or Lucy to make a more girly version of Lucy.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Those "eyebrows". Seriously. :luv What a little sweetheart!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

With those eyebrowns, maybe you should toss the name *Andi* in the hat (for Andy Rooney!).


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

No idea about the name, but wow, what a beauty!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

super cute!! congratulations


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awwww...What an absolute Cutie! She looks like a "Tootsie" to me!


----------



## horsecollectertwo (Nov 29, 2012)

LOL, it's official, she picked her own name  My husband is the kind that "isn't really a cat person". He'll pet them, and give them the occasional treat or bite of chicken, but claims he's a dog guy. LOL, sucker got caught on the recliner with kitty on his chest baby talking to her (she is touching everyone's heartstrings). I laughed and said well isn't that a little miracle! So we named her Mira! short for Little Miracle  Seems to fit all the way around and she is already responding to it lol.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, what a little sweetie! I'm sort of glad I didn't see the back story and am only seeing the happy ending.  

LOL - maybe you can "accidentally" record your husband baby talking Mira in case you need a bargaining tool at some point in the future?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is adorable. I am glad that you rescued her.


----------



## horsecollectertwo (Nov 29, 2012)

Spirite! That is an awesome idea....I'll just sneak in with my ipad and....tada! Barganing material LOL!


----------



## sasasola (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh yes, I remember reading that story. It was tragic but unfortunately these things happen in real life. ugh! At least she had you there to save her! She is a Miracle for sure!


----------

